# [SOLVED] 2000 cougar no heat.



## rgclev388 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi my daughters car has no heat and i can not figure out why. it is a 2.5 v-6. now here is what it's doing. when car is running the motor is at the correct operating temp. with the dash temp gauge for the heat all the way up, fan on number 1 ,you will have warm air barley . when you turn the fan up the warm air goes away. the following items have been replaced . heater core, dash temp control unit, two different thermostats , water pump, water pump housing. the door for the heater box is opening and closing like it should. when i replaced the water pump i noticed that the pump fins were worn down about half the height of the new pump. the water pump housing had come apart and had rubbed the fins down . so i replaced the housing too. that solved the overheating problem that i had in the summer, but still no heat. when the car was overheating i had heat but that was also in the summer. at this point i do not know what to do. please help. thanks.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: 2000 cougar no heat.*

When the car is at operating temperature touch the heater core hoses and feel how hot they are in relation to one another. If one is hotter than the other, the problem is you got no circulation to the heater core. Bleed the air from the cooling system by opening a bleed screw on the water pump while the engine is running but take all safety precautions when doing it. If there is no bleeder screw open the radiator cap and then start the engine, wait until the thermostat opens, use a pan to trap the excess anti-freeze spill if there is any air it will bleed out through the radiator. When you see a clear flow inside the radiator fins then all air is out. Top off the radiator and put the cap back on.


----------



## rgclev388 (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: 2000 cougar no heat.*

That makes sense because the core is upside down I will try it this weekend thanks


----------



## rgclev388 (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: 2000 cougar no heat.*

i tried what you said to do with no luck. the hoses to and from the heater core feel to be very close to the same temp. this car does not have a cap on the radiator . it just has the cap on the tank on the fender well.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: 2000 cougar no heat.*

2 Questions



Do you hear a clicking sound from the dash when you turn on the temperature control ? 


Does the blower motor fan work on all speeds or just one ?


----------



## rgclev388 (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: 2000 cougar no heat.*

the blower works in all the speeds. their isn't any clicking sound. but you do hear the motor running that opens and closes the flapper under the dash when you turn the temp knob from hot to cold.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: 2000 cougar no heat.*

Is the radiator below the center of gravity ? That is are the heater hoses near the top of the firewall or are they near the rack'n pinion ? If they are near the rack'n pinion block the rear wheels jack up the car in front and put it on jack stands. Start the car normally and wait until it reaches operating temperature watch the coolant tank to see any bubbles are forming, if you do see them no matter how small there is air in the heater core. Run the engine until both heater core hoses are really hot, turn on the temperature control and see if there is heat coming in. Run the engine for at least 15-20 minutes, keep an eye on the tank but do not overfill past the maximum full line. 



post back your results.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: 2000 cougar no heat.*

Considering the overheating issues in the past, do you see any bubbles in the fender tank when it's running?


----------



## rgclev388 (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: 2000 cougar no heat.*

the heater core lines are near the rack and pinion. the overheating problem that i was having went away after i replaced the water pump and the water pump housing this past fall.i will try it this weekend. i only see the car for visitation on the weekends since it belongs to my kid. lol thanks


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: 2000 cougar no heat.*

Also make sure that fresh air & recirculating control is set to recirculating position.

BG


----------



## rgclev388 (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: 2000 cougar no heat.*

OK no luck with any of the ideas. now new problem. car running down road 55 miles per hour only piss warm air for heat. temp gauge normal. all of a sudden gauge goes into the red and air is ice cold from dash vents. i pull the car over and turn off. wait 15 seconds and restart the car gauge goes back to the red and then back to norm and blows heat from a flame thrower out the dash vents. i pull back out and car runs fine again. could be 3 miles or 10. no pattern. i have heat most of the time after the first overheat. when i start losing heat car starts to overheat. I'm thinking its got a blockage somewhere. what do you guys think. thanks


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: 2000 cougar no heat.*

Look at the radiator fans when the engine is overheating are they coming on ? If they don't come on or there is a delay, open the hood and check both relays at the fuse box inside the engine compartment. 

On your first post you mentioned that you replaced the thermostat twice. What was the thermostat's replacements temperature value at 140 F or 180 F ? 

Do a follow up on Wrench's suggestion to check for bubbles within the reservoir, the 2000 cougar has a reputation for blowing head gaskets.

1) Check the oil does it have a milky color to it ? 

2) Is there white smoke coming out from the exhaust ? 

3) Is there oil circulating within the radiator ? 



A leak down test will verify whether the head gasket isn't causing all of the no heat/overheat issue.


post back your findings.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: 2000 cougar no heat.*



rgclev388 said:


> OK no luck with any of the ideas. now new problem. car running down road 55 miles per hour only piss warm air for heat. temp gauge normal. all of a sudden gauge goes into the red and air is ice cold from dash vents. i pull the car over and turn off. wait 15 seconds and restart the car gauge goes back to the red and then back to norm and blows heat from a flame thrower out the dash vents. i pull back out and car runs fine again. could be 3 miles or 10. no pattern. i have heat most of the time after the first overheat. when i start losing heat car starts to overheat. I'm thinking its got a blockage somewhere. what do you guys think. thanks


I'd agree with a blockage or a stuck thermostat. You could try bleeding the system of air again. It will help if you jack up the front end so the rad. cap is than the block. If that doesn't work, flush the system and replace the stat.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: 2000 cougar no heat.*

OP has tried 2 thermostats.....and has done quite a bit of work on the cooling system. What I have not seen mentioned is if the engine is losing any coolant.....and I mean _any_ at all. The most common problem the symptoms are pointing to is low coolant level. Burst of extreme hot air and temp guage fluctuations indicate low coolant level....been there and seen it in person. 

Are you filling the system correctly??

Turn the heater control on the highest temp setting.....start engine and slowly add coolant to the expansion tank until it is to the "Full Hot" mark. Leave the cap off of the expansion tank and bring the engine up to operating temps...the upper radiator hose will get hot. *Turn the engine off* and bring the coolant level back up to the Full Hot mark.....squeeze the upper radiator hose as many times as it takes to expel air from the system.....fill expansion tank to Full Hot again. Replace the pressure relief cap on the expansion tank.....start engine and check for leaks.


----------



## rgclev388 (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: 2000 cougar no heat.*

sorry it took so long for me to get back to you guys. I got tried of messing with it and took it to the garage to get tested. there was a blockage in the system. they flushed it out. so far everything is working. hope it stays that way. there was no loss of coolant before and the thermostat was a 190 i think. i cost me 26 to test. and 95 to flush and new coolant. not to bad. i was starting to think it was the head gasket. i will change to solved after about a week if nothing comes back. i was just afraid my daughter was going to blow up the car and leave her sit. thanks again:dance:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: 2000 cougar no heat.*

Glad you got it fixed :thumb:

BG


----------



## rgclev388 (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: 2000 cougar no heat.*

solved thanks again


----------

